# Orion Repair/Restoration



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I am looking for the ""ONE"" that I can trust with my amps.I have a 2100 that needs attention and a 2350gx for restoration and a couple others.Who is the most highly recomended to tackle my amps as I donnot want to have to find someone who's hand needs to be held.I can send hi-rez pics for a restoration/repair quote and ship from there.
I will have a few other old school PPI's also in time.
thanks John


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

MCLSOUND said:


> I am looking for the ""ONE"" that I can trust with my amps.I have a 2100 that needs attention and a 2350gx for restoration and a couple others.Who is the most highly recomended to tackle my amps as I donnot want to have to find someone who's hand needs to be held.I can send hi-rez pics for a restoration/repair quote and ship from there.
> I will have a few other old school PPI's also in time.
> thanks John


There's a guy they call the stigg the PPI Art collector should be able to tell you his contact info, heard a lot of good stuff about him. I've never had any dealings with him myself cause I do my own repairs but the word is he knows his stuff hope that helps have a good one.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks Ampman


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good luck with identifying "the stig".

I too am seeking a shop or an individual that can be trusted to perform service(s) to test electronic components to ensure their proper operation and provide repairs or replacement as necessary.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Is this it?I figured there would be a few more.


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

There are several other recent threads with (basically) this same question. There has been no definitive answer. There is a fellow in England, Perry Babin in LA (US), and Stephen Mantz at Zed (also US).

Let us know what you decide / your experience! So many of these threads and there is no feedback.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know JAX has a guy that has repaired some amps for him, but do not know what amps he repairs. JAX is in Louisiana. You might want to PM him to ask.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

WRX2010 said:


> I know JAX has a guy that has repaired some amps for him, but do not know what amps he repairs. JAX is in Louisiana. You might want to PM him to ask.


thanks


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't forget Aaron (Envisionelec) on here.
He says he does these.

As for The Stig, he has no time or desire to take in additional work.
Wish I could hellp.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eries-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs.html


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Don't forget Aaron (Envisionelec) on here.
> He says he does these.
> 
> As for The Stig, he has no time or desire to take in additional work.
> ...


I would never forget Aaron, but last I heard he was not taking on new amp work. All I have heard are great things about his work and I loved it when he asked why other amp techs didn't seem to use a solder removing tool. [just giving you a hard time Bret. Hope to see some pics of your install soon. Been keeping my eye out for those damn spacers but haven't seen any yet]

It can't hurt to send Envisionelec a PM and ask. It might be a little while, but he might take on the repairs at some point.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

WRX2010 said:


> I would never forget Aaron, but last I heard he was not taking on new amp work. All I have heard are great things about his work and I loved it when he asked why other amp techs didn't seem to use a solder removing tool. [just giving you a hard time Bret. Hope to see some pics of your install soon. *Been keeping my eye out for those damn spacers but haven't seen any yet]*
> 
> It can't hurt to send Envisionelec a PM and ask. It might be a little while, but he might take on the repairs at some point.


Looks like I have eyes everywhere!
Thx,

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Don't forget Aaron (Envisionelec) on here.
> He says he does these.
> 
> As for The Stig, he has no time or desire to take in additional work.
> ...


Sorry Bret guess I should have paid more attention to the posts concerning the stig have a good one


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

WRX2010 said:


> I would never forget Aaron, but last I heard he was not taking on new amp work. All I have heard are great things about his work and I loved it when he asked why other amp techs didn't seem to use a solder removing tool. [just giving you a hard time Bret. Hope to see some pics of your install soon. Been keeping my eye out for those damn spacers but haven't seen any yet]
> 
> It can't hurt to send Envisionelec a PM and ask. It might be a little while, but he might take on the repairs at some point.



Well, we are fixing amps again.

Does that help? 

I do 1-2 a week at this point. It's about all I can manage as a part-time gig and that changes every few weeks. You're welcome to send me a message if you're interested. I avoid making a big deal of it, because I don't want to get over-run with so many happy customers. 
Getting too much work is almost as bad as not enough. No, it's worse - I can't do them fast enough and my reputation would be hurt. I can't chance that.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

My .02. 

The old Orions are not worth much to Zed. Once the repair estimate gets up close to $100 he will tell you it is not worth it and send it back.

The SoundStreem dude is MIA. Don't sent anything there.

Envision: Takes his time and goes thru everything in the amp. He 'un modded' an Orion NT for me. (the 'mod' was causing over temping. Done by the previous owner) Completely reworked 2ea 2350GX's and I am not sure what he did to this little 280GX but I believe I could power a small country with this beast. Trying to talk him into tinkering with an old Alpine 3545 currently.  This level of service, rightfully so, deserves to be paid for.

Babin: Never sleeps, will answer an e-mail anytime day or night. If you have the time and patience to repair your own amps he will e-mail you thru the entire repair, for free. I have never been able to get him to repair anything personally and pay him for it. Repair is not my deal. Zero parts on hand and no time nor patience to wait on parts and diagnos. I did send him a donation thru his website for his help on various projects. Good service deserves to be paid for.


----------

